# Bad Medicine



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

Hope you like it, Tom Daniel's Bad Medicine.


----------



## firigidice (Apr 23, 2009)

Thats cool he was driving so fast he is nothing but bones now lol


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Add that one into the case? Is there ANY room left?! Nice build, love the color!


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

very nice! what's your advice for scuffing up the tires (or did they get that way zooming around the house?)?


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

Steve244 said:


> very nice! what's your advice for scuffing up the tires (or did they get that way zooming around the house?)?


I set a piece of rough sandpaper on a flat surface and just kind of turn the tire in my fingers as I am going across the sandpaper. These old 2 piece tires still look pretty ugly though, I hate being able to see the line down the center. One piece tires come out really good though.
Russell


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Very nice build Russell! It's another one of my favourite TD kits.
The weakest point IMHO with these kits is the tyres. I've always hated the way they made the wrinkles on all 4 halves the same. It looks like one side of the car's launching forwards and the other side's going in reverse!!
I've often toyed with the idea of modifying one half so I can make resin copies. Then they can look like they're both heading in the same direction!!

Chris.


----------



## Big Lester (Aug 17, 2005)

one of the greats congrats well done


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Nicely done! I love that kit


----------



## alleydude (Nov 24, 2006)

I love those old Tom Daniels designs, but you're right, I hated those two-piece Monogram rear tires.

Great job on the build! :thumbsup:

The fact that both tires are the same is a goof from the factory, they wern't always that way. I remember the old Mongoose and Snake Funny Cars had the tires correct back in the day, but a buddy of mine got the same kits and one of the Mongoose's came with three correct halves and one incorrect. He never finished it (it never occured to us that we could contact the company and get replacements back then).


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

RUSSELL ZACHRY said:


> These old 2 piece tires still look pretty ugly though, I hate being able to see the line down the center.


There's an article on Showrods.com regarding a technique for eliminating those seams (scroll down to "Vinyl Slick Solution!"--it's a .pdf file, so you'll need Adobe Acrobat Reader to view it). The product they recommend is, apparently, no longer being manufactured, but you should be able to find an acceptable substitute.

Nice build-up! I'm a long-time fan of Tom Daniel's designs (since the late 60s), and I never get tired of seeing what modelers come up with whether they're extremely detailed or simple out-of-the-box builds. :thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

alleydude said:


> I love those old Tom Daniels designs, but you're right, I hated those two-piece Monogram rear tires.
> 
> Great job on the build! :thumbsup:
> 
> The fact that both tires are the same is a goof from the factory, they wern't always that way. I remember the old Mongoose and Snake Funny Cars had the tires correct back in the day, but a buddy of mine got the same kits and one of the Mongoose's came with three correct halves and one incorrect. He never finished it (it never occured to us that we could contact the company and get replacements back then).


Hi alleydude:wave:. So they had all the wrinkles heading in the right direction? Cool!! Do you have any idea where I might be able to get hold of a set?....

Chris.


----------



## alleydude (Nov 24, 2006)

I'll dig though my parts box, I might have a correct wheel for you that is in decent shape.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

That'd be great alleydude!!
If you find one, please PM me with your cost and post to Oz, and I'll also send you a few copies....

Chris.


----------



## alleydude (Nov 24, 2006)

Wow, do I feel like a dope now. I just dug out the one set I was sure I had, and sure enough, the wheels are just like you said, forward on one side, reverse on the other. I was certain that it was correct on those old kits, I can't believe I never noticed the goof back when I was really into these kits. It's not something I would have missed.

I even checked my re-pop Mongoose and Snake 2-car combo set, and sure enough they are the same as the old ones (though made froma softer compound).

So you're back to where you were, unfortunately. Sorry about getting your hopes up.

:freak:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

No worries alleydude:wave:. 
I'll probably make up a set one day.....

Chris.


----------

